# Nilfisk leaking lance



## civic jord (Mar 22, 2010)

Not sure if this is the right place for this question if it isn't admins please move to the right place. 

Basically my Nilfisk pressure washer lance is constantly leaking water so i assume a seal or washer inside the lance has gone,does anybody know what seal/washer i need or do you need the exact model number? And how do i get into the lance to replace what ever it is i need? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Which model nilfisk do you have?

Replacement handles/lances can be found here:

http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/product...er-Accessories&sub=Nilfisk-Lances-and-Nozzles


----------



## civic jord (Mar 22, 2010)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Which model nilfisk do you have?
> 
> Replacement handles/lancesWhich model nilfisk do you have?
> 
> ...


Can't remember the model number off the top of my head right now I'll have to check when i get back home. Can you not replace the seals then no?


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

i did a little walk thru guide somewhere on here ages ago

yes you can change the seals easy

ill try and dig it out

post 18 http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=258894&page=2


----------



## civic jord (Mar 22, 2010)

steve from wath said:


> i did a little walk thru guide somewhere on here ages ago
> 
> yes you can change the seals easy
> 
> ill try and dig it out


Cheers dude,appreciate it :thumb:


----------



## civic jord (Mar 22, 2010)

Its the E130.2 model


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

my Nilfisk lance leaks too - at the end where the nozzle clicks in 

Anyone else had this problem ?

Although its a C120 the lance looks like the one for the E130 etc

thanks


----------



## civic jord (Mar 22, 2010)

Justa said:


> my Nilfisk lance leaks too - at the end where the nozzle clicks in
> 
> Anyone else had this problem ?
> 
> ...


Sucks doesn't it lol! Mine leaks where the hose goes into the bottom of the lance.


----------



## Jim_964 (Jan 25, 2009)

civic jord said:


> Sucks doesn't it lol! Mine leaks where the hose goes into the bottom of the lance.


I had the same problem a few weeks back. When I disconnected the hose there were 2 groove, the bottom one is the fixing point for the lance, the smaller one at the top should have contained a seal. I went to Halfords and got their box of selected rubber O rings, tried a couple to find the right size and now it works perfectly again.


----------



## civic jord (Mar 22, 2010)

I managed to disconnect the hose from the lance yesterday and the o ring looked fine still p*****g out water though so I'll just buy an o ring set and replace it and see what happens hopefully that will fix it lol.


----------

